# iem under 1.5k with good bass.



## spm (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys i recently bought a JVC marshmallows from pristine note after some good advice from u people. but just gave it to my sis. so am gonna buy a new set and my sis gave me 1.5k for the same. I liked the JVC overall. It was clear and neutral sounding. But i like a little bass driven sound. (but it should not overpower other sounds, it should just be punchy). did a little research in here and am all confused. how is the sennheiser cx180 ? I need this for use with my laptop- Dell XPS 15 L502x. 
I listen to all types of music. and watch a lot of movies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Sennheiser CX180 and its performance is really good. Watching movies also yielded a great experience. Overall audio quality is also very satisfying. the bass levels should be enough for you.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 2, 2012)

Tekfusion Twinwoofers - @1200/- or Klipsch Img S4 - 4499. Both equal in sound! The latter has slightly better vocals. CX180 = IDK 50/50 solution.


----------



## spm (May 4, 2012)

guys .... just bought the Sennheiser CX180 street II. ordered it on the 1st and got it on the 4th of this month.(today). sounds great. Got it for Rs.1160 (including shipping of 65) after a Rs 100 ebay coupon.. nice built quality.
and great noise isolation. will let you know abt the other factors after i try it out a little.
Thanks for all ur support.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

Great purchase. Although price is on higher side as I bought for lot less. Anyways congrats


----------



## spm (May 6, 2012)

@thetechfreak can u tell me where u bought it from. One of my friends need it after hearing mine.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Actually I had got it from a shop in Kolkata when I went there.ask your friend to get from here Sennheiser CX180 Earphone Price India, Sennheiser CX180 Earphone Review, Sennheiser Headphone India - Infibeam.com

dont worry its a reputated site


----------



## spm (May 6, 2012)

nits cheaper from the ebay store i bought as he too has a Rs.100 ebay coupon.
so will get it for 1160..
(sorry guys it was a typo I got It for Rs 1160 and not 1960. My mistake. corrected the earlier comment.)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

lol. Ok. Give the friend your ebay link. I got the IEM for Rs.1250. The deal you got is nice. Great price


----------

